
Slack’s director of engineering doesn’t believe in diversity quotas - confiscate
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/12/slacks-director-of-engineering-leslie-miley-doesnt-believe-in-diversity-quotas/
======
justsorneguy
Good! Do you know how we promote diversity? Always hire the best person for
the job, no matter what. We've ended up with a pretty diverse group, as a
result.

~~~
foldr
It's pretty rare that people set out with something other than "hiring the
best person" as their conscious aim. I'm not making any comment on your
workplace, but if this worked as a general strategy, there wouldn't be a
diversity problem in tech.

~~~
justsorneguy
Diversity quotas explicitly enforce something other than "hiring the best
person" as their conscious aim. I think the diversity problem is exacerbated
by this type of thinking as much as refusing to hire a <insert gender, race,
religion, nationality here>.

~~~
foldr
It's difficult to see how diversity quotas would exacerbate the diversity
problem.

